

What is minimum list of software on mac to be productive? - magicxman


======
magicxman
In a new mac, I tried to install the least no of application and still be as
productive as normal. Here is my list: MacVim, Sparrow, Safari (pre-
installed), xcode, Pixelmator, VMWare Fusion, iTerm2, Tower (Git Client)

